# Eberron-Red Hand of Doom!!!



## ByteRynn (Mar 3, 2007)

I have heavily modified this module to fit in Eberron.  I am alomst finished running this module with my table-top group and would love to reuse all of the modification work I did here on the play-by-post.

*Level: 4th (XP: 8,000)
Gear: * Normal 4th level
*Crafting Gear:* Pay craft costs and XP as normal.  Artificers may use all of their current level craft pool and 25% of their total previous levels craft pool.  You may only craft things that you could take 10 on with UMB and succede.
*Alignment* Any that you can resonably consider "heroic."
*Stat Point-buy:* 34 points
*Races: * Any Core/Eberron races
*HP* Max at first level, half, round-up each additional level (d4=3, d6=4, d8=5, d10=6, d12=7)
*Classes: * Any (some non-core classes will be limited to certain backgrounds/groups in order to preserve Eberronian flavor.  If you wanna play it, ask about it.)
*Feats/Skills: *  Core+All Eberron books+Expanded Psionic Handbook+Spell Compendium; Approval Only: Any other non-setting specific 3.5 WoTC book.  I don't own any Races-Of books (other than Eberron), Environment books, or Elite Monster books (a-la Draconomicon), so getting those approved may be tricky.  I have most other WoTC books.
*House Rules:*  I don't have many House Rules.  I do something very different with Resurrection and Raise Dead spells.  This won't be an issue for a while though.  I plan on putting up these rules in the rules forum when I get them typed up.  I will let you know when they are up.

If you are interested in any Prestige Classes, tell me, as I like to know where PCs are going.

*Valid Submissions:*  I want an interesting background that ends up with you joining with some other adventurers in Sharn, Your Stats, and your gear.  I will close submissions 72 hours after I see four complete submissions.  I will warn you at least 48 hours before submissions close.

I will not take the first four, I will take the best four.  I am interested in a fairly balanced party, but I am more interested in an interesting party!

Finally, I don't mind if you have read The Red Hand of Doom, so long as you are able to leave that knowledge out of character.  That said, I have changed much, so don't expect things to be like you thought they'd be.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 3, 2007)

Alignment preferences?  What about the base classes from ToB, PHBII, and the dragonfire adept?  In case you don't have dragon magic:  Dragonfire adept


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 4, 2007)

I would be interested. The two concepts I have in mind are Sheriff, a Warforged Fighter spec in the Quarterstaff and a dwarven warmage, who believes firmly in the motto "The best defense is a strong offense". I know the warmage would have to be approved, but those were the first two ideas that came to my mind.


----------



## kinem (Mar 4, 2007)

I will submit a warforged artificer (Abe, was was a 1st level PC in an old PBP).


----------



## ByteRynn (Mar 4, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> What about the base classes from ToB, PHBII, and the dragonfire adept?




ToB classes:  All good.  Crusaders should by holy warriors from one of the major religions.  The other two classes should represent some kind of ancient martial traditions (Karrnath, Darguun, Valinor, etc.)

PHB2 Classes: All good.  Knights are Knights, or else they are specially trained defensive soldiers (House Denieth).  Beguilers can be House Phiarlan/Thuranni trained, Gnomish, some kind of Changeling training, or something equally suitable.  Dragon Shamans can be related to strange Dragon Cults, Chamber Agents, or some other draconic themed organization.  All alignment restrictions for this class are dropped.  As for Duskblades, um, they probably should come form some kind of culture that values both arcane might and military tradition, such as Aundair, Aerenal, or Valinar.

Dragonfire Adept:  I know this class in on-line, but the Invocations aren't, so right now I am thinking no.  If you have an amazing reason to use it with an awesome back-story to support it, then I'll reconsider it and possibly go out and buy the book so I know what all to expect.

Also, alignments have been updated in first post.

*Verbatim:*  Both concepts sound good, and Warmage is certainly okay.  I's like Warmages to have a very formal magical/military style training, but Dwarves would vertainly fit with that sort of thing.

*Kinem: * Cool.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 4, 2007)

I have a few ideas, most of them psionic. The first (my favorite) is a kalashtar monk from Adar who has spent years in mortal combat with the Inspired and has come to Khorvaire to broaden his skills and search for tools to use against the Inspired. He sought a group to travel for protection, enlightenment, and companionship. The second is a half-giant psychic warrior from Syrkarn, a seasoned mercenary who fled from Sarlona because of the strife of Riedra. Knowing Khorvaire to be a cosmopolitan place (relatively), he came to Sharn seeking his fortune and joined an adventuring company. The third idea is an elan lurker who is a refugee from Riedra. His repressed and rebellious Quori spirit led him to eschew the Path and flee Riedra by first claiming sanctuary in Adar, and then making his way to Khorvaire where (he hopes) he will be safe. He took in with a group of adventurers mostly out of a sense of self-preservation. He wishes to have allies in case the Inspired come looking for him.


----------



## Brother Allard (Mar 4, 2007)

If you're looking for a delver-type, maybe something in a Dwarven Scout/Ranger heading toward Extreme Explorer?


----------



## ByteRynn (Mar 4, 2007)

Allard, Airwalkrr, great ideas all.

Nothing says Eberron like an Extreme Explorer!

I really don't mind running psionic stuff, and all three of those submissions drip with Eberron's psionic flavor.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 4, 2007)

ByteRynn said:
			
		

> *Verbatim:*  Both concepts sound good, and Warmage is certainly okay.  I's like Warmages to have a very formal magical/military style training, but Dwarves would vertainly fit with that sort of thing.




I will focus on the dwarven warmage, as the image of cigar chomping, ale pounding, surly spell tosser is a digging itself in pretty strong.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 4, 2007)

I'll be making a crusader


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 5, 2007)

I'd like to give a shot at this.  I'd like to make an Elven Fighter/Wizard (Yeah, going for the Arcane Archer)  I'm kinda new to Eberron, but I will try the best I can to make an interesting background.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 5, 2007)

Are the feats from ToB ok?  Specifically, martial study, stone power, and extra granted manuver?


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 5, 2007)

Ivellious Phiarian
Male Elf Fighter 3 / Wizard 1
True Neutral

[sblock=stats]
Strength 	14	(+2)
Dexterity 	16	(+3)
Constitution 	11	(+0)
Intelligence 	16	(+3)
Wisdom 	       14       (+2)
Charisma 	11	(+0)

Size: Medium
Height: 5' 3"
Weight:125 lb
Skin: Pale
Eyes: Green
Hair: Dark Brown; Beardless
Age: 125

Total Hit Points: 22

Speed: 30 feet

Armor Class: 16 = 10 +3 [armor] + 3[dexterity]

      Touch AC: 13
      Flat-footed: 13

Initiative modifier: +3	= +3 [dexterity]
Fortitude save:	+3 = 3 [base]
Reflex save: +4 = 1 [base] +3 [dexterity]
Will save: +5 = 3 [base] +2 [wisdom]

Attack (handheld): +5 = 3 [base] +2 [strength]
Attack (unarmed): +5 = 3 [base] +2 [strength]
Attack (missile): +6 = 3 [base] +3 [dexterity]
Grapple check: +5 = 3 [base] +2 [strength]

Weapons
Mw Compistie Longbow (+2 str)  +8[normalAB]  1d8+2  x3 110ft  Pirecing
Mw Scimitar   +6 1d6+2 18-20 x2

Light load: 58 lb. or less
Medium load: 59-116 lb.
Heavy load: 117-175 lb.
Lift over head: 175 lb.
Lift off ground: 350 lb.
Push or drag: 875 lb.

Region of Origin: Valenar

Dragonmarked House: Phiarian [Mark of Shadow]

Languages: Common Draconic Elven Sylvan

Hawk familiar

Feats:

      Dodge	
      Point Blank Shot	
      Precise Shot	
      Weapon Focus x1	Weapon(s): Longbow
      Scribe Scroll	[free to wizard]

Traits:

Action Points: 7 (this level)

Skill Name Key Ability Skill Modifier =Ability Modifier+Ranks+Misc. Modifier (If any)-armor check
Concentration Con 5 = 0 + 5 	
Hide Dex* 5 = 3 + 2 + 10 [Cloak of Elvenkind] 	
Listen 	Wis 6 = 2 + 2 +2 [elf]
Move Silently Dex* 15 = 3 + 2 + 10 [Boots of Elvenkind]	
Search 	Int 9 = 3 + 4 + 2 [elf]
Spot Wis 6 = 2 +2 +2 [elf]
Survival Wis 4 = 2 + 2 	

* = check penalty for wearing armor

The hawk confers +3 on spot checks in well-lit conditions.
If the familiar is within reach, +2 on spot and listen ("alertness").

Zero-level Wizard spells: 3 per day

First-level Wizard spells: 2 (1+1) per day

Spells known
0th lvl
All

1st
Expeditious Retreat
True Strike
Shield
Disguise Self
Identify

Spells Prepared (normally)
0th
Detect Poison
Read Magic
Dancing Lights

1st
Expeditious Retreat
True Strike



Elf

    * +2 dexterity / -2 constitution (already included)

    * Immune to magical sleep

    * +2 racial bonus to saves vs. enchantments

    * Low-light vision

    * Proficient with longsword, rapier, longbow && shortbow

    * +2 racial bonus on listen, search, and spot checks

    * Notice secret doors

Fighter

    * Bonus Feats (already included)

Wizard

    * Familiar / Alertness, etc.

    * Bonus Feats (already included)

    * High intelligence gains bonus spells daily

Hawk familiar: Str 6 Dex 17 Con 10 Int 6 Wis 14 Chr 6; Hit points: 11; Initiative +3 (dex); Speed 10 ft., fly 60 ft. (average); AC: 18 (+2 size, +3 dex, +2 natural, +1 level); Claws +5 melee, Claws 1d4-2; Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +5, Listen +6, Spot +6, weapon finesse (claws) Alertness feat when in arm's reach; improved evasion; share spells; empathic link;[/sblock]

[sblock=equipment]
Item                                                    Cost                              Weight
masterwork  studded leather armor           175gp                              20lbs.
masterwork composite long bow (+2 str)    600gp                               3lbs.
masterwork Scimitar                                315gp                               4lbs.
40 arrows                                                2gp                                 6lbs.
Cloak of Elvenkind                                 2000gp                                1lb.
Boots of Elvenkind                                 2000gp                                1lb.
Traveling Papers                                        2sp
Identification papers                                   2gp
Backpack                                                  2gp                                2lbs.
Bedroll                                                      1sp                                5lbs.
Flint and Steel                                            1gp 
Belt Pouch                                                 1gp                              1/2lbs.
Sack                                                         1sp                              1/2lbs.
Signal whistle                                             8sp
Everburning Torch                                      110gp                             1lb.
Waterskin                                                   1gp                              4lbs.
Whetstone                                                  2cp
Spell component pouch                                  5gp                              2lbs.
Wizard's Spellbook                                        15gp                             3lbs.
Ink                                                              8gp              
Inkpen                                                         1sp
2 smokesticks                                              40gp                             1lb.
2 Potions of cure light wounds                       100gp                             2/10lbs
Thunderstone                                               30gp                             1lb
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
total                                                 5389gp 13sp 2cp                      57.2lbs

gp9
sp7
cp8
[/sblock]

[sblock=background]
Ivellious Phiarian has lead a pretty boring life, which bugs him to no end.  He started traveling when he was 120, and been out on the road for the past five years.  Unlike most elves, Ivellious finds excitement being around other races, and was traveling with a group for 2 of them.  Then disaster stuck as when one night Ivellious went to scout around the area his group was in, only to find that they were slaughtered when he returned.  His only clue to the murder was that one of his companions wrote the word Sharn with his blood. Ivellious has traveled to Sharn in hopes of finding those that killed his friends, and also to find a new adventuring group to join[/sblock]

This is my submission, and hope I get picked for the game.   Good luck to all


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 5, 2007)

Though I did noticed that you didn't do anything for hp,  is there a specific way you wanted that done or did you want us to invisible castle it?


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 5, 2007)

I will probably build all three of my concepts, but my final choice will be based on what the party finds most useful.


----------



## ByteRynn (Mar 5, 2007)

EvolutionKB:  Those feats all look okay.

Ivellious: [sblock]A few critiques on your character thus far:  The dragonmarked houses and the true elven cultures do not mix very well in Eberron.  The Valinar are a very war-oriented race, hard, martial and extreme.  If you have been Valinar in the past few years, you HAVE seen war.  House Phiarlan on the other hand sounds more down-the line on what you are going for.  The Dragonmarked houses are fully integrated in a mainstream Khorvarian Society, and you background would be better suited there.[/sblock]


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 5, 2007)

[sblock=ByteRynn]
I didn't get that impression about the Valinar when I was reading about them.  I did notice that they were war oriented and I thought the idea of a fighter type person would work better in the society though......that, and I thought it would be cool to wield a double scimitar, even if it is a secondary weapon. Thanks for the imput and will edit acordingly[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 5, 2007)

While I am also new to Eberron I'm interested in getting in on this as well.  I've got three possible concepts so far, all involving various dragonmarks.  Here are my possibilities:
1. Human beguiler (with aberrant dragonmark)- Thea never really knew her parents.  Her adoptive father was a changeling, and her mother was a human- both of them were spies for Breland during the last war, and they floated from place to place, and identity to identity almost constantly.  As such, she grew up learning little bits of everything- it didn't help that she was incredibly smart and curious.  When her parents died during the wars final days, she was orphaned, but she was taken in by a "crazy old man" in Sharn (actually a changeling relative of her adoptive father) who taught her the tricks of a beguiler.  While she is grown up now, her curiousity and sense of adventure is still as sharp as ever.

2. Human monk (Sentinel marked, and headed for Dragonmark Heir PrC))- While Stefan's prents were only minor members of House Deneith, his potential was discovered early, and he was set upon a particularly demanding path.  He has only recently completed his basic studies, and his mentor has sent him out into the world to develop his abilities further- it is believed that with the proper experience he might someday be a very important asset to his house.

3. Human Scout/ranger (Mark of passage)- Sven's parents were mderately influencial members of House Orien, and they traveled extensively overseeing various details for the Transportation Guild.  They both had a deep appreciation for nature, though, and they raised their son to have the same ideals- infact, he spent far more time wandering the countryside and forest around the family home than he ever spent on his formal lessons.  He had actually begun working for the house scouting out new potential trade routes, and temporary alternatives when local issues made particular routes unusable when his team was ambushed- in the ensuing fight, he manifested his dragonmark and helped to turn the tide.  With such a sign, though, his life has turned out to be far less simple, and he has found a whole new path laid before him.

I'm actually working on all three, but if any one seems particularly interesting let me know.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Mar 5, 2007)

I'd like to throw my hat into the ring, as well; I have a few character ideas in mind, but would like to check if certain classes would be okay with you first. One of my preferred concepts is of a restless wanderer with a knack for quite a lot but no patience to actually dedicate himself to any one thing; the character might be a Rogue, Bard, multiclass character, or--preferably--a Factotum, from Dungeonscape, if allowed. If not a Factotum, he would also probably be well suited to the Chameleon prestige class; it is from Races of Destiny, but is also available online, except for the prerequisite feat, Able Learner. It is not a very complicated feat, though: it's a 1st level only and human only feat that lets cross-class skill ranks be bought with only 1 skill point, not 2.

He's not my only concept, however, and I wanted to ask if two other classes for different character ideas would be acceptable--the Landforged Walker prestige class, from Secrets of Xen'drik, and the Wu Jen base class, from Complete Arcane.


----------



## NathalieK (Mar 5, 2007)

*character concept*

I was thinking about a Human Swashbuckler (Complete Warrior) / Rogue - a scion of House Orien with no mark and little interest in family business. She is a renegade - sent to Sharn on a minor family errand and managing to disappear within its lower levels, finding what work and entertainment she can on her own merits, though she remains uneasy with certain aspects of the underclass with whom she now associates, and is shaky at best when it comes to maintaining the low profile that would benefit her cause.

I was thinking of moving towards the Heir of Siberys prestige class, although it's far enough in the future that it wouldn't be an immediate concern.


----------



## ByteRynn (Mar 6, 2007)

Pathfinderq1:  All three look good!

BlindAzathoth:  I am leaning toward no on anything from Dungeonscape.  I don't have that book and have very little interest in getting it.  Chameleon I would allow, but with the racial requirement changed to "Changeling or Doppelganger."  This is just approval for the class and feat, not for anything else from the book.  I am completely okay with Landforged Walker.


Nathaliek:  One of my PCs in my table-top game I am currently running of this module sounds identical, down to the history.  The only difference-she's a he.  A good character.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 6, 2007)

Here is my first character idea

[sblock=Shamelk, kalashtar monk]SHAMELK	CR 4
Male kalashtar monk 4
LG Medium humanoid (human)
Age 59
Height 5’ 6”
Weight 143
Init +2; Senses Listen +2, Spot +2
Languages Common, Quor
AC 16, touch 15, flat-footed 14
	(+2 Dex, +3 Wis, +1 armor)
hp 31 (4 HD)
Immune dream, nightmare
Resist evasion
Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +7 (+2 vs. mind-affecting, +2 vs. enchantment)
Speed 40 ft. (8 squares)
Melee unarmed strike +6 (1d8+3) or
	unarmed strike +4/+4 (1d8+3)
Ranged shuriken +5 (1d2+3) or
	shuriken +3/+3 (1d2+3)
Base Atk +3; Grp +6
Atk Options Psionic Weapon, Stunning Fist (DC 15), flurry of blows, ki strike (magic)
Power Points/Day 4
Psi-Like Abilites (ML 2nd)
	1/day—mindlink
Abilities Str 16, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 10
Action Points 7
SQ fast movement, slow fall 20 ft.
Feats Combat ReflexesB, Improved Unarmed StrikeB, Powerful Charge, Psionic Fist, Stunning FistB
Skills Balance +11, Bluff +2, Concentration +9, Diplomacy +2, Disguise +0 (+2 as human), Intimidate +2, Jump +5, Swim +10, Tumble +11
Possessions combat gear plus 10 shuriken, bracers of armor +1, +1 flaming shurikens (4), +1 frost shurikens (4), potions of cure light wounds (6), tattoos of animal affinity (3), tattoo of body adjustment (ML 7th), tattoo of body purification, tattoos of force screen (5), tattoos of inertial armor (5), tattoos of my light (2), tattoos of offensive precognition (ML 4th) (2), tattoos of vigor (ML 5th) (2), 70 gp, 8 sp, 4 cp
XP 8,000[/sblock]

I am curious to know whether or not you will allow the ki straps from Sword & Fist. As a 3.0 book, most DMs overlook it these days, but it is a useful item to help monks out. If you allow it, I will probably try to purchase it at some point.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 6, 2007)

Here is my second character idea

[sblock=Duneslayer, half-giant psychic warrior]DUNESLAYER	CR 3
Male half-giant psychic warrior 3
NG Medium giant
Age 40
Height 7’ 8”
Weight 348
Init +1; Senses low-light vision; Listen +2, Spot +2
Languages Common
AC 19, touch 11, flat-footed 18
	(+1 Dex, +8 armor)
hp 38 (3 HD) 
Resist fire acclimated (+2 to save vs. fire)
Fort +7, Ref +2, Will +3
Speed 20 ft. in full plate (4 squares); base movement 30 ft.
Melee +1 greatsword +7 (3d6+7/19-20)
Ranged mwk composite longbow +4 (2d6+4/x3)
Base Atk +2; Grp +10
Atk Options Psionic Weapon
Combat Gear oils of bless weapon (2), potions of cure light wounds (8)
Power Points/Day 8; Psychic Warrior Known (ML 3rd):
	1st—force screen, offensive precognition, vigor
Psi-Like Abilities (ML 1st):
	1/day—stomp (DC 11)
Abilities Str 18, Dex 12, Con 18, Int 8, Wis 15, Cha 8
SQ powerful build
Feats Combat Manifestation, Narrow Mind, Psionic Body, Psionic Weapon
Skills Concentration +10 (+14 defensively or psionic focus)
Possessions combat gear plus masterwork full plate, large +1 greatsword, masterwork composite longbow (+4 Str)
XP 8,000[/sblock]

Edit: Was wrong level. Forgot to account for LA +1. Also realized I calculated ability scores wrong.


----------



## ByteRynn (Mar 6, 2007)

Airwalkrr:  Half-giants are ECL +1, so you would only be level 3.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 6, 2007)

ByteRynn said:
			
		

> Airwalkrr:  Half-giants are ECL +1, so you would only be level 3.




Oops! Will fix.


----------



## Leinart (Mar 6, 2007)

Yeah Id like to make a human knight, dwarven fighter or wood elf ranger/ftr or maybe a grey elf rogue(didnt see anyone showing interest in playing a rouge)...obviously im not decided yet.


----------



## Brother Allard (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm still working on the color, but here's the crunch.  The character concept is that he's a professional: reliable, discrete, efficient.  His is kit is orderly, his equipment well maintained, his manner businesslike.  Except, of course, when he's in his cups (he is a dwarf, after all).

Also: dwarf + haversack = one of _everything_.

*Gullivan "Gully" Klubderak*;

*dwarven scout 3 / ranger 1;*
medium humaniod (dwarf);
*Alignment:* NG
*Init* +3; *Senses* Listen +9, Spot +9;
*Languages:* Common, Dwarven, Gobin, Orc
----------------------------
*AC* 17, flatfooted 17, touch 12;
*HP* 35 (HD 4d8+12)
*Fort* +7, *Ref* +7, *Will* +3;
----------------------------
*Speed* 30';
*Melee:* mw dwarven waraxe +6 (1d10+2/20/x3);
*Ranged:* mw repeating heavy crossbow +6 (1d10/19-20/x2) Range 120';
*Base Atk* +3, *Grapple* +5;
----------------------------
*Abilities:* Str 14, Dex 15, Con 16, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 10.
*Class Abilities:* battle fortitude +1, fast movement +10', favored enemy (goblinoid) +2, skirmish (+1d6, +1 AC), trackless step, trapfinding, uncanny dodge, wild empathy (1d20+1)
*Racial Features:* stability (+4 vs being tripped or or bullrushed), stonecunning (+2 to notice unusual stonework), +2 on fort saves vs poison, +2 on saves vs spells and spell-like effects, +1 on attack rolls vs orcs and goblinoids, +4 dodge bonus vs giants, +2 bonus on Appraise and Craft checks dealing with stone or metal.
*XP:* 6,000
*Feats:* exotic weapon proficiency (crossbow, heavy repeating), track, action boost (ECS 47)
*Skills:* Balance +6, Climb +5, Disable Device +8, Hide +8, Knowledge (dungeoneering) +6, Knowledge (geography) +5, Knowledge (monster lore) +6, Knowledge (nature) +7, Listen +9, Move Silently +9, Search +9, Spot +9, Survival +9
*Possessions:* Mithral chain shirt (1100gp, 12.5 lb.), MW Light Steel Shield (159gp, 6 lb.), MW Dwarven Waraxe (330gp, 8 lb.), MW Repeating Heavy Crossbow (700gp, 12 lb.), Bolts [5x2] (2gp, 2 lb.), Handy Haversack (2000gp, 5 lb.)
*Handy Haversack*: Bolts [5x10] (10gp, 10 lb.), Bedroll (1sp, 5 lb.), Climber's Kit (80gp, 5 lb.), MW Thieves Tools (100gp, 1 lb.), Blanket, Winter (5sp, 3 lb.), Caltrops (1gp, 2 lb.), Candle [10],  (1sp, -), Chalk [10] (1sp, -), Crowbar (2gp, 5 lb.), Fishhook [10] (1gp, -), Flint and Steel (1gp, -), Grappling Hook (1gp, 4 lb.), Hammer (5sp, 2 lb.), Ink [1oz] (8gp, -), Inkpen (1sp, -), Lantern, bullseye (12gp, 3 lb.), Mirror, Small Steel (10gp,  .5 lb.), Oil, 1 pt flast [10] (1gp, 10 lb.), Paper, sheet [20] (8gp, -), Pick, miner's (3gp, 10 lb.), Piton [20] (2gp, 10 lb.), Pot, iron (5sp, 10 lb.), Rations, trail [10] (5gp, 10 lb.), Rope, silk [50 ft.] (10gp, 5 lb.), Sealing wax [1 lb.] (1gp, 1 lb.), Sewing needle (5sp, -), Signal whistle (8sp, -), Sledge (1gp, 10 lb.), Shovel (2gp, 8lb.), Money: 848gp, 8sp.
*Encumbrance:* 45.5lbs; Load: Light (58lbs)
----------------------------

*Description:*
Blonde and blue-eyed, Gully keeps his hair and beard well-trimmed - a habit left over from his army days.  Though he has put on some weight since the end of the war and his return to Sharn, he moves with a grace and economy that defies his expanding frame.

*Personality:*
Though generally an affable soul, Gully's brow is habitually furrowed in a worried-looking frown.  His days scouting for the Brelish army seem to have put his nervous system in a perpetual state of high alert making it very difficult for him to let down his guard.  Not that he's aware of it, really.  He would, in fact, deny to his last breath that the war had had any particular effect on him at all.  Still, he doesn't sleep well, doesn't have many friends, and some times drinks a bit more than he should.

*History:*
Gully grew up in the Cogs, under-supervised and over-stimulated.  A wild child, bereft of discipline, he wrought every manner of havoc he could imagine.  That he survived into adulthood is nothing short of a miracle.  Adolescence for a dwarf, however, is of long duration, and the charms of absolute freedom, though many, are finite.  Above all, Gully longed to belong - to someone, somewhere.  The Brelish army seemed just the thing: all those years spent skulking through the dark could finally be put to some higher purpose.  Upon enlisting, he was enrolled as a scout, put through a perfunctory training, and sent to the front.  Again surviving by his wits, Gully often worked alone and at night, searching out the enemy, and then sneaking away to make his report.  During the course of the conflict, he saw many things he wished he had not, and did a few things he wishes he could take back. But he doesn't talk about it.  Not ever.

Since the war's end, he's back in Sharn, putting on some weight and trying to make a living.  He's been doing some freelance work, mainly as a delver and tracker, and mainly for House Tharashk.  He's diligent, thorough, and discrete, and he's making a bit of a name for himself.  There's been some indication that the higher-ups in Tharashk might be interested in hiring him on full time, but Gully's not sure he's interested.  He's thinking maybe he's had enough of belonging for a while.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 6, 2007)

Here is my third character:

[sblock=Gantris, elan lurk]GANTRIS	CR 4
Male elan lurk 4
CN medium aberration
Age 25
Height 5’ 7”
Weight 165
Init +3; Senses Listen +0, Spot +0
Languages Common, Quor, Draconic, Riedran
AC 17, touch 13, flat-footed 14
	(+3 Dex, +3 armor, +1 shield)
hp 26 (4 HD)
Fort +3, Ref +7, Will +4
Speed 30 ft. (6 squares)
Melee mwk longsword +5 (1d8+1/19-20)
Ranged mwk composite longbow +7 (1d8+1/x3)
Base Atk +3; Grp +4
Atk Options lurk augment 7/day, psionic sneak attack +1d6
Special Actions repletion, resilience, resistance
Combat Gear potions of cure light wounds (7), tattoos of offensive precognition (ML 4th) (3), tattoos of vigor (ML 5th) (3)
Power Points/Day 13; Lurk Powers Known (ML 4th):
	2nd—psionic knock
	1st—burst, chameleon, far hand
Abilities Str 12, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 10
Feats Enhanced Elan Resistance, Lurk Master
Skills Autohypnosis +7, Balance +5, Bluff +7, Concentration +9, Diplomacy +2, Disguise +7 (+9 acting), Hide +10, Intimidate +2, Jump +3, Move Silently +15, Tumble +10
Possessions combat gear plus masterwork studded leather armor, masterwork buckler, masterwork longsword, masterwork composite longbow (Str +1), boots of elvenkind, sunrods (10), 25 gp
XP 8,000
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 6, 2007)

*Here is my character*

[sblock=Sir Jonathan Williams]
Sir Jonathan Williams
Crusader of The Silver Flame 4

Str 16 (+3) 
Dex 12 (+1)
Con 16 (+3)
Int 10 (+0) 
Wis 12 (+1)
Cha 14 (+2) 

Size: Medium
HP:  40
BAB: +4
Init: +0
Move: 20’ (medium load, 94/230, -8acp)

AC: 22 (+8 armor, +3 shield)
Saves:
Fortitude: +7
Reflex: +2
Will: +4

Attacks:
Melee:  +8 Longsword+1, 1d8+4, 19-20 x2
Melee:  +7 Light mace, 1d6+3, 20/x2, 
Ranged:  +5 Composite longbow, 1d8, 20/x3, 110’

Feats: 

Extra Granted Manuver
Stone Power
Martial Study(Action before thought)

Skills (bonus/ranks):
Balance (-2/5)
Concentration (+10/7)
Diplomacy (+7/5)
Intimidate (+7/5)
Jump  (+1/5)
Knowledge (History) (+2/2)
Knowledge (Religion) (+5/5)


Languages Known:
Common

Class Features:
Furious Counterstrike +2
Steely Resolve 10
Indomitable Soul
Zealous Surge

Martial Manuvers:

1st level
Crusader’s Strike(DS)**
Charging Minotaur(SD)
Douse the Flames(WR)
Leading the Attack(WR)**
Leading the Charge*(WR)
Martial Sprit*(DS)

2nd level

Action Before Thought(from Martial Study feat)(DM)**
Battle Leader’s Charge(WR)**
Mountain Hammer(SD)**

*Denotes Stances
**Denotes Typically readied

Racial Features:
Bonus feat
1 extra skill point per level/ four points at first[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment]Equipment: 
Full Plate (50lb)
Heavy Wooden Shield+1 (10lb)
Longsword +1 (4lb)
Composite Longbow (3lb)
20 arrows (3lb)
Light mace (4lb)
2 Potions of Shield of Faith
2 Potions of Cure Light Wounds
Backpack (2lb)
Bedroll (5lb)
2 Belt Pouches (1lb)
50ft Silk rope (5lb)
Soap 1lb
Waterskin (4lb)
3 Sunrods (3lb)
99 gp
4 sp[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]My mother is a sorceress who dedicated herself to cleansing the world of evil in the name of the Silver Flame.  My father was a wealthy merchant in Sharn, until greed corrupted him.  The need for material wealth made him turn to those who make crime their life.  He used some of the family’s money to fund operations for crimelords in order to pay off favors to those he worked.  It was only a matter of time until the Church of the Silver Flame followed the money trail back to my father.  He was killed in trying to fight off those that would bring him to justice.  I never felt like a son to my father.  

He was concerned more with money than with me.  In my spare time I trained in the art of war with one of my father’s more beneficient bodyguards, the warforged Jaws.   In the rest of my time I would study the edicts of the Silver Flame.  Through some help from my mother, I was inducted into the formal hierarchy of the Silver Flame when I was 20.

Stormreach, the gateway to Xen’drik, my first real assignment.  I remember that the ruins of the giants could be seen from the docks; the giant’s culture was truly huge in stature as well as in story. 

For the ten months previous to this I’d been traveling around Thrane, investigating and researching a group of cultists.  They call themselves the Cult of the Dragon  Below.  I know little about them except they worship Khyber itself or the creatures that hide in its deepest depths.  

I’ve proven myself in the Church of the Silver Flame; I’m one of their Crusaders.  I just became a member of the Knights Templar.  The Church had given me a mission to fufill in Stormreach.  The first was to bring the light of the Silver Flame to Stormreach.  The people of Stormreach are those that would either be foolish enough to venture into the wild lands of Xen’drik or those that make their living providing supplies to those very fools.  Many of these people are lost souls, looking for meaning in their life.  My role is to provide meaning with the teachings of The Flame.

I had always been a natural leader; my friends always looked to me for leadership and advice.  This trait transferred to my goal in Stormreach.  I was able to increase the number people that attended the Silver Flame sermons by two.  Most of this was from one particular circumstance.

I was one of the few Knights Templar stationed in Stormreach.  Stormreach, you see, is built among the ruins of the Giants.  Entire swathes of the city are seperated from others by giant architechture and jungle.  A rash of disappearances were reported in one area.  The church sent me to investigate. I went with my bardic friend, Vari, a Deneith mercenary, Justin, and Christina, a Silver Flame priest.

Our investigations revealed that a troop of chokers had taken up residence in an abandoned ruin of giant origin.  The battle with the chokers spilled out into the streets, many common folk as well as other adventurers saw the power of the Silver flame in action.  They watched in awe as the power of the Silver Flame and my divine might worked together to drive my allies further than they’d ever gone before.  In the end we cleared the area of chokers and recovered the scattered human remains for burial purification rites.

I take it that those in power back in Thrane had heard of our group’s exploits, for not soon afterword we had received a letter with a direct mission against the Cult of the Dragon Below.  It seemed they were harvesting dragonshards from the wilds of Xen’drik.  We trekked into the wilds, like the fool adventurers that sought riches.  In the end the cultists were dead and I found myself drawn to the life of the adventurer.  It certainly paid well and was exciting.  It never hurt anything to know that I was doing the will of the Silver Flame as well by estinguishing evil’s influence on the world.

Only one week ago I had received another letter, but this one from the Silver Flame church in Sharn.  They didn’t say what they wanted, just that I come to Sharn immediately.  I leave Stormreach how I came, admiring the architecture of an age long past, thinking of what the future may bring.[/sblock]


----------



## ByteRynn (Mar 6, 2007)

I am liking all of these submissions@ keep the coming.

As for _ki bands_, I will allow them with the following changes:  They cost 4,000 gp, but only grant a +2 DC to stunning attacks.  I think they were rather underpriced and over-powered before.


----------



## kinem (Mar 7, 2007)

Abe, warforged artificer

[sblock=stats]Abe (Able) – male personality warforged artificer 4, align N

XP 7,900
hp 26, speed 20’, AC 23 (+9 armor, +1 dex, +3 shield), touch 11, ff 19, init +1

Str 14, Int 14, Dex 12, Wis 12, Con 14, Cha 14

BAB +3, grapple +5; Saves fort +3, reflex +2, will +5

Attack: heavy mace +6 melee (1d8+2) or crossbow +5 ranged (1d8, crit 19/x2, inc. 80’)

Feats:	adamantine body (+8 armor, DR 2/adamantine, ACP –5, max dex to AC +1), skill focus (use magic device); scribe scroll, brew potion, craft wondrous item, craft homunculus, extraordinary artisan (25% off craft gp cost)

Skills (ranks/total):	use magic device 7/15 (+19 scrolls, +17 potions, +17 wondrous items), disable device 4/6, concentration 4/6, knowledge(arcana) 5/7, search 4/6, spellcraft 5/7, spot 0/1, listen 0/1, craft (armor) 5/7 (+9 to repair warforged), craft (weap) 1/3, open locks 5/6, perform (singing) 1/6

Racial features:
Light fortification (25% chance vs. crit or sneak attack), slam 1d4+2, immune to poison, sleep, nausea, fatigue, exhaustion, sicken, ability drain, ability damage, death effects or necro effects.

Class features:
Artificer knowledge:	+6, DC 15, to know if an item is magic after 1 min exam
Artisan bonus:	+2 on UMD to activate scrolls, potions, wondrous items
Disable trap:	search to find, DD to disable
Item creation, craft reserve 

Infusions: 4 1st level, 3 2nd level

7 action points[/sblock]

[sblock=gear]Circlet of persuasion (1,738 gp + 80 craft pool + 100 xp)
Armor plating enhancement +1 (1000 gp)
MW light crossbow (335 gp)
MW heavy mace (312 gp)
+1 heavy wooden shield (1,157 gp)
Wand of repair light damage (375 gp, 1d8+1, 25 chgs, UMD check DC 20, inactivate for 24 h on a natural 1 if it would fail)
50 crossbow bolts (5 gp)
ointment for lesser armor enhancement (x5, 50 gp)
ointment for armor enhancement (50 gp)
ointment for weapon augmentation (x5, 100 gp)
pearls for identify (x2, 200 gp)
warforged repair kit 50 gp
ID papers w/portrait 5 gp
Alchemist’s tools 5 gp
Backpack 2 gp
Ink, pen, paper 10 gp
Lamp + oil 3 sp
Rope, 50’ 1 gp
4 gp, 7 sp[/sblock]

[sblock=background]Able, known as Abe, was forged just as the war was about to end for the purpose of supporting and repairing Breland’s warforged troops, and he didn’t serve in the war.  For that matter, he didn’t seem to have any real purpose.  He used his skills as an artificer to make some money, and became interested in the origins of the warforged, suspecting that House Cannith was not the whole story.  Perhaps the warforged were more than tools built for a pointless war among the other races that was over almost before he was forged, he figured.

For a time, the radical chauvinism of the Lord of Blades appealed to him.  However, as he got to know more people, he rejected radical racism but still retains a high racial pride.  He generally gives warforged customers a discount on his repair damage services, figuring that they have to help each other to claim their rightful place in society.  He believes that warforged have advantages in business, especially as they don’t sleep.  He lives in the city of Sharn where he uses the profits from the sale of his infusions to finance his research into the origins of the warforged, and he comes into contact with people of all of the common races.

He got drawn into adventuring when he witnessed a murder, and along with others he pursued the case.  He came into conflict with warforged and other agents who were working in the name of the Lord of Blades, and made some contacts in House Cannith as the group sucessfully retrieved an item the House wanted from the ruins beneath Sharn.  He found adventuring to be risky but potentially rewarding, and he has not shied away from certain opportunities that required combat.  While he looks to his own profit, he also tries to do the right thing and will not take jobs that he deems unethical.  His own charitable activities tend to involve rehabilitating violent warforged to become productive members of society.

Currently he has joined a new group of adventurers in Sharn as he has had unusual expenses and is low on cash, and he found himself craving more excitement in his life.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 7, 2007)

Here is my first concept: 

Name: Thea (Amalthea Vansair)
Race: Human (Breland)
Class/level: Beguiler 4
Alignment: CG

Description: [sblock]Thea (who hasn’t answered to or even heard her full name in years) is a small young human woman, both short and slender.  She stands no more than five feet tall, and weighs just about 100 pounds.  She has long wavy dark hair, a fall of soft black tresses she usually keeps pulled back in a simple braid.  She has a very pale, almost luminous complexion and her eyes are a very light grey- when she was growing up the other children sometimes taunted her as “changeling girl”, not dreaming how close that was to truth…  Her dragonmark is on the back of her left shoulder- a small swirl of red and black surrounded by smooth “scar” tissue that looks like an old burn mark.  She is careful to keep it concealed at all times.
     She tends to dress in simple, almost severe garb- typically plain trousers and a high-collared coat of darkweave fabric over light armor, with a soft floppy hat and a knee-length cloak (though she does have a suit of fancier glamerweave clothing for more festive times).  She carries a small, well-made crossbow and a number of daggers- though she is often loath to rely on physical weapons.[/sblock]


Personality: [sblock]Thea is a perky, upbeat sort of person, generally inclined to see the good side of people or circumstances- she can also be more than a bit reckless.  While she often tries to act somber and serious, this act doesn’t fool most people for long.  When things take turn for the worse, she may display a streak of sharp-tongued sarcasm, but such bouts are typically short-lived- as soon as get better, she quickly reverts to her cheerful self.  Her primary motivation is curiosity- she is often eager to try new things or explore new places.  Her curiosity is often strongest when the object or information in question is something that she is supposed to avoid.  As a general rule, Thea has always been better at dealing with things (puzzles, books, and tidbits of information) than she is at dealing with people- a trait that is a bit unusual for a beguiler… [/sblock]

History: [sblock]Thea grew up hardly knowing her parents at all- which is a bit odd, considering that she was with them all the time.  No one ever seemed to know who her biological father was- in the grand scheme of things it didn’t really matter.  Her adoptive father was a changeling named Zyg, and her mother was a human- and more importantly, both of her parents were spies in service to Breland.  Throughout the Last War, they traveled all around the world on missions, flitting from place to place and identity to identity.  While they seemed to love “their” daughter, it often seemed that her greatest value was as another layer of cover- whether they were displaced nobles or starving refugees, no one seemed to doubt their story with such a convincing “prop”.  On the few occasions when their mission was unsuitable or too strenuous for Thea to be included, she was most often left with some of her father’s changeling kin in the chaotic city of Sharn- if her mother had any relatives left, they were never visited or spoken of.  As she grew up, Thea’s curiosity and intelligence helped her pick up details from each new locale, and each new identity- she seemed to learn fragments of everything, though her impetuousness often led her into new discoveries before she had fully absorbed the old ones…
     As Thea grew, it became apparent that she had a significant amount of magical potential.  At first, this was just another amusing distraction- she took her arcane studies no more seriously than any of her other whimsical pursuits, much to her parents’ dismay.  As she grew from a girl into a young woman, there were always other distractions, even in the war-torn and troubled world.  But one day her parents went off on one of their most secretive and dangerous missions- and they never returned.  Thea had been left in the care of one of her father’s kin, who masqueraded as a crazy old man in Sharn.  As it happened, Gox was a beguiler of significant power and when it became apparent that Thea’s parents weren’t going to be coming back for her, “he” began to tutor her, as he would have taught his own children.  For Thea, the loss of her parents had been a sobering experience, and she leapt into her arcane studies with a whole new outlook.  By the time the Last War ended two years later, Thea was well on her way to mastering her magical abilities.
     Now that official hostilities were over, Gox and Thea embarked on a lengthy journey- on one hand, it was an attempt to find out what had happened to her parents, and on another level it was both a grand tour and an opportunity to hone her talents.  They traveled for nearly two years, wandering all across Khorvaire, tracing down rumors and contacts.  Finally, though, they felt that they had found their answer- Thea’s parents had been in Cyre when it was destroyed, along with countless others.
     While she and her mentor were badly shaken by that grim news, the journey had, in fact, sharpened Thea’s spellcasting- to the point where Gox felt his young protégé was ready to wander on her own.  They returned to Sharn for a few weeks- but Thea found even that grand city was not as intriguing as it had once been.  She was ready to make her own way in the world- but at her teacher’s urging, she sought out a few other young fortune-seekers to travel with.  The world was a dangerous place after all, and Sharn had plenty of adventurers who might welcome such a talented compatriot… [/sblock] 


Game stats:

[sblock]
STR 9 (-1) (1 pt)
DEX 14 (+2) (6 pts)
CON 12 (+1) (4 pts)
INT 18 (+4) (13 pts, +1 at level 4)
WIS 12 (+1) (4 pts)
CHA 14 (+2) (6 pts)
((34 total))

Beguiler 4
XP: 8000

Saves:
Fortitude: +2 (1 base +1 CON)
Reflex: +3 (1 base +2 DEX)
Will: +5 (4 base +1 WIS)

Initiative: +2 (DEX)
AC: 16 (touch 12, Flat-footed 14; DEX +2, armor +4)
Hit points: 22 (6/4/4/4/ +4 CON)
BAB: +2 (melee +1, missile +4)

Feats: 1. Jack of all trades (1st level)
          2. Aberrant Dragonmark (Produce flame 1x/day)(racial bonus)
          3. Combat casting (3rd level)


Languages: Common, Elvish, Draconic, Daelkyr

Skills (level/skill//points/rank/+att/+other) 
+9/Bluff//7/7/CHA +2
+8/Concentration//7/7/CON +1 (+12 total defensive casting)
+5/Decipher script//1/1/INT +4
+13/Disable device//7/7/INT +4/MW tools +2
+3/Hide//1/1/DEX +2 (+4 total with darkweave garb)
+11/Knowledge- arcane//7/7/INT +4
+5/Knowledge- local (Sharn)//1/1/INT +4
+7/Listen//6/6/WIS +1
+3/Move silent//1/1/DEX +2
+8/Open locks//4/4/DEX +2/MW tools +2
+11/Search//7/7/INT +4
+6/Sense motive//5/5/WIS +1
+13/Spellcraft//7/7/INT +4/synergy +2
+4/Spot//3/3/WIS +1
+9/Use magical device//7/7/CHA +2

note: can use Knowledge (any other), Profession (any), and Sleight of hand untrained


Racial abilities: -bonus feat at level 1
                     -+1 skill point per level (+4 at level 1)
                     -favored class: any 

Class abilities: 1. Spells per day: level 0= 6; level 1= 7; level 2= 4
                          2. Armored mage (light)
                          3. Trapfinding (as Rogue ability)
                          4. Cloaked casting: +1 to save DC (if applicable)
                          5. Surprise casting: Bluff-based feint for spell use
                          6. Advanced learning: Distract (level 1, Spell Compendium)

Equipment (5400 gp total)
-Heward’s handy haversack (2000 gp)
-Mithril shirt (1100 gp)
-masterwork thieves tools (100 gp)
-cold iron dagger (x2; 8 gp)
-alchemical silver dagger (x2; 44 gp)
-dagger (x2; 4 gp)
-light crossbow (masterwork; 335 gp)
-bolts (x40; 4 gp)
-bolts (cold iron, x10; 2 gp)
-bolts (alchemical silver, x10; 3 gp)
-explorer’s out fit (darkweave, x2; 220 gp)
-courtier’s outfit (glamerweave; 130 gp)
-potion of Cure Light Wounds (CL 1, x6; 300gp)
-potion of Endure Elements (CL 1, x2; 100 gp)
-wand of Light (used with UMD, CL 1, 50 charges; 300 gp)
-sunrods (x5; 10 gp)
-spell component pouch (x2; 10 gp, 1 worn, 1 in haversack)
-bedroll (1 sp)
-belt pouch (1 gp)
-scroll case (x2; 2 gp)
-flint and steel (1 gp)
-small steel mirror (10 gp)
-trail rations (10 days; 5 gp)
-waterskin (x2; 2 gp)
-signal whistle (8 sp)
-whetstone (2 cp)
-chalk (x8, various colors; 8 cp)
-eyeglasses with smoked glass lenses (2 pair, 10 gp-estimated)
-wooden holy symbol (Sovereign Host)(1 gp)

+795 gp (295 gp in various coins, 500 gp letter of credit
[/sblock]


----------



## ByteRynn (Mar 7, 2007)

Skill tricks are okay if you want them.  I am going to say no to flaws.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Mar 8, 2007)

I am going to try and make a Warforged Druid going for Landforged walker, but i would like to know if a Clawfoot would be an acceptable companion


----------



## ByteRynn (Mar 8, 2007)

Clawfoot is fine, but it is on the 4th level Animal Companion list, which means it would only get the benefeits of a 1st level Animal companion at this point.


----------



## ByteRynn (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm giving the 72 hour warning as of 7 AM eastern, Saturday morning.

That means submissions will close at 8 AM eastern, Tuesday morning.  I will need at least a brief history and stat block from you by then if you want to be considered.

Characters with at least bare-minimum information so far:

Ivellious:  Ivellious Phiarlan
Airwalkrr: Shamelk
Airwalkrr: Duneslayer
Airwalkrr:  Gantris
Brother Allard:  Gullivan "Gully" Klubderak
EvolutionKB:  Sir Jonathan Williams
Kinem: Abe
Pathfinderq1:  Thea
Necrokinder: Willow
Blind Azathoth: Faolan


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Mar 10, 2007)

Here's mine, Willow, Warforged Druid

[sblock=character]
Name: Willow
Class: Druid
Race: Warforged
Alignment: NG
Age:  3
Weight: 306 Lbs
Height:  6’ 7”
Gender: Male personality
Level: 4
HP: 31/31
Experience: 8000

Abilities 
STR  12 (+1)
DEX  10 (+0)
CON  14 (+2)
INT  12 (+1)
WIS  17 (+3)
CHA  10 (+0)

Statistics 
AC 17 (17 flatfooted, 10 touch)
FORT +6
REF +1
WILL  +7
Damage Reduction 4/ slashing
INIT +0
Melee +4
Ranged +3
Speed 30

Feats 
Ironwood Body (+3 ac, +4 max dex, -2 armor check, 20% arcane failure)
Improved Damage Reduction

Racial Features 
Living Construct
Construct Immunities


Class Features
Animal Companion, Nature Sense, Wild Empathy, Woodland Stride, Trackless Step, Resist Natures Lure

Skills
Survival +12 (7 ranks, +3 Wis, +2 druid)
Knowledge (Nature) +10 (7 ranks, +1 Int, +2 Druid)
Knowledge (Geography) +3 (2 ranks [cc], +1 Int)
Handle Animal +7 (7 ranks, +0 Cha)
Concentration +9 (7 ranks, +2 Con)
Spot +6 (3 ranks, +3 Wis)

Languages 
Common 
Druidic
Sylvan

Spells Prepared
0th: Know direction, Detect Magic (2), Light, Mending, 
1st: Cure Light Wounds, Produce Flame, Speak With Animals, Entangle
2nd: Flaming Sphere, Warp Wood, Bull’s Strength[/sblock]

[sblock=eqiupment]
Wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges) 
Mwk Scimitar +5 (1d6+1, 18-20 x2) 
Light Crossbow +3 (1d8, 19-20 x2)
40 bolts
Mwk Heavy Wooden Sheild ( +2 ac, -1 armor check, 15 % arcane failure)
Ever Burning Torch 
+1 armor enhancement 
Amulet of natural armor +1 
Banded mail barding for clawfoot (see companion sheet)
Week’s trail rations 
Backpack
30 Lbs
527 Gp, 5 Sp[/sblock]

[sblock=Backstory]

Willow was an experiment. They were testing new materials for making armored warforged, seeing as adamantine is not exactly cheap. The plan was to just use Ironwood, hoping it would turn out just as strong. Long story short, it didn’t. The project was scrapped, and the only warforged to receive this new armor was killed and discarded. As it happens, a band of Halfling merchants were traveling by and happened to see this odd wooded construct laying along the road. They picked it up to take with them, hoping they could dismantle it and use the Ironwood for their own purposes. Once back at their camp they had one of their leaders examine it. The leader called for their resident druid to see if she could do anything to get the ironwood off of him. When she arrived, she sensed something was not right about him, she felt life in him. She had them move him to her tent where she repaired him and healed him. It’s very hard to tell if a warforged is dead, it’s not like they have much of a pulse, the workers sent to kill him and stopped just a tiny bit short of actually doing their job. So Willow found himself alive and surrounded by Halflings in the middle of nowhere, far from the forge in the depths of Sharn. Amaryllis, the halfing druid, took Willow (as he was now called) under her wing and taught him the ways of nature. He traveled with her back to the Talenta Plains, where he met his companion, Razor  Fang. After the death of Amaryllis (from natural causes) he left the plains to return to Sharn where he had heard rumors of a secret forge, to investigate his creation and to try to, as they say, “meet his maker”. 

He is usually quiet, following more than leading, and tends to get lost in his toughts. He is very outspoken on issues concerning nature, and will tell you all about it and argue about it all day, especially because he never gets tired[/sblock]

[sblock=Razor Fang, Animal Companion]

Razor Fang
Medium Animal (Clawfoot dinosaur)

HP: 13/13 (2 HD)
Str: 17 
Dex: 17
Con: 15
Int: 2
Wis: 12
Cha: 10
Initiative: +3
Speed: 30ft, run 120ft
AC:  20 (+6 barding, +3 Natural, +1 Dex)
Attack:  Talons +4 (1d8+3)
Full Attack: Talons +4 (1d8+3), 2 Foreclaws -1 (1d3 +1) and Bite -1 (1d6 +1)
Special Attacks: -
Special Qualities: Low-Light Vision, Scent
Fort: +5
Ref: +6
Will: +1
Skills: Hide +12, Jump +20, Listen +10, Spot +10, Survival +10
Feats: Run
Tricks: Attack

Possessions: Banded Mail Barding (+6 AC, +1 Dex, -6 armor check, 35 Lbs)

Light Load= 86 Lbs
Medium= 87-173 Lbs
Heavy Load= 174-260 Lbs[/sblock]


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Mar 11, 2007)

Finally finished up a character. Decided to go with my wu jen concept in favor of the jack-of-all-trades or the warforged druid; didn't want to step on anybody's toes. I used a couple of feats from Complete Mage for the character, and I apologize for not checking out if they would be approved beforehand; if you will not allow them, simply tell me, and I shall switch them out.

[sblock=Faolan, human wu jen]*Faolan*
CG human male
Wu Jen 4
XP: 8000

Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 21, Wis 12, Cha 10

17 hp (HD 4d4+4)
AC 13 (touch 12, flat-footed 11; +2 Dex, +1 bracers of armor)

Fort +2, Ref +3, Will +5
Initiative +2
BAB +2 (melee +2, ranged +4)
Speed 30 ft.

_Languages:_ Common, Draconic, Elven, Giant, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan, Terran

Feats
- Defending Spirit (1st level) [CMage 41]
- Empower Spell (class bonus)
- Master Linguist (human bonus) [RoE 109]
- Vengeful Spirit (3rd level) [CMage 48]

Racial Traits
- Bonus feat at 1st level
- Bonus skill points

Class Features
- Spellcasting
- Watchful Spirit (can reroll initiative 3/day; after using watchful spirit, gains +2 dodge bonus to AC for the rest of the encounter, and first opponent to damage Faolan in combat takes half the damage given; modified by Defending Spirit and Vengeful Spirit)
- Bonus metamagic feat (Empower Spell)
- Spell Secret (all _hold person_ spells are extended)
- Taboos (cannot cut hair, cannot drink alcohol)

Skills
Concentration +8 (+7 ranks, +1 Con)
Craft (alchemy) +8 (+4 ranks, +4 Int)
Knowledge (arcana) +11 (+7 ranks, +4 Int)
Knowledge (history) +11 (+7 ranks, +4 Int)
Knowledge (nature) +11 (+7 ranks, +4 Int)
Knowledge (the planes) +11 (+7 ranks, +4 Int)
Profession (astrologer) +3 (+3 ranks)
Spellcraft +13 (+7 ranks, +4 Int, +2 knowledge [arcana] synergy)

Spells
_Spells Known_
- 0: arcane mark, dancing lights, daze, detect magic, detect poison, disrupt undead, flare, ghost sound, light, mage hand, mending, message, open/close, prestidigitation, ray of frost, read magic, resistance
- 1st: charm person, comprehend languages, fiery eyes, ghost light, hail of stone, magic missile, protection from evil, shield, true strike
- 2nd: hold person, ice blast, invisibility, lightning blade

_Spells Prepared_
- 0: detect magic, light, prestidigitation, read magic
- 1st: fiery eyes, ghost light, magic missile (2), shield
- 2nd: hold person, ice blast, invisibility

Gear
Quarterstaff +2 (1d6/1d6, x2)
Light crossbow +4 (1d8, 19-20/x2, 80 ft.)
20 crossbow bolts
Headband of intellect +2
Bracers of armor +1
Backpack
Bedroll
Everburning torch
Flask of acid (2)
Flask of alchemist's fire (2)
Fragments of jade, for use in _hail of stone_ (5)
Spell component pouch
Tanglefoot bag
Trail rations, three days worth
Waterskin
108 gp, 4 sp

Faolan is a native of the Eldeen Reaches, the only child of Torin and Cliona, a wizard and druid, respectively, associated with the Greensinger sect. From a young age, Faolan showed a great aptitude for magic, and he became a pupil of both of his parents. They taught him the basics of magic, both the structured wizardry of his father and his mother's more primal magic, before he was placed in the care of an old elf named Kaellwyr. Kaellwyr was a wu jen, an elemental arcanist, who furthered Faolan's instruction in a fusion of bookish wizardry and older, elemental magic.

Faolan learned much from the tutelage of the aging elf, but after truly becoming a wu jen himself, Faolan left his family and the Eldeen Reaches behind to travel Khorvaire, seeking out more knowledge. He studied magic, the planes, the natural world, and the history of the continent, and even learned new languages--and is learning them still--in order to read dusty old tomes on the subjects. He learned the skills of alchemists and became something of an astrologer, studying the heavens and seeking out portents in the movement of stars and moons. He even developed theories that have caused many to label him eccentric, relating the elements to the senses, seasons, emotions, and even the organs of the body; Faolan claims that an imbalance of the internal elements results in everything from an individual's temperament and personality to his current health... And if given half a chance he will spend hours telling you all about this. And I do mean _all_. Faolan is quite enthusiastic about his research and his theories.

Faolan seeks to experience and learn everything that he can, but he is well aware that much of Eberron is too dangerous for him to traverse alone; thus far, he has mostly traveled through more civilized stretches of the Eldeen Reaches and the human nations. He has now made his way to Sharn, seeking others with whom he may more safely adventure across the continent and experience everything Eberron has to offer.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Allard (Mar 12, 2007)

FYI: Gully is now complete.


----------



## ByteRynn (Mar 13, 2007)

So, I've decided to run two campaigns that may or may not run into each other.  The prologue chapter, that I hope to finish tomorrow, will tell the tale of two adventuring groups that run into each other, help each other out, and find each other in one tight spot.  After the prologue, the two groups will likely go their seperate, but linked, ways.

Group 1:  The party of society, law, and industry
Abe, Warforged Artificer
Jonothan Williams, Human Crusader
Ivellious d'Phiarlan, Elven Fighter/Wizard
Gully, Dwarven Ranger/Scout

Group 2:  The party of balance, chaos, and breaking the system
Willow, Warforged Druid
Duneslayer, Half-giant Psychic Warrior
Faolan, Human Wu-jen
Thea, Human beguiler 

What I need from you!

Revise each other's character sheets!  If you are #1 on the list of group one, check the sheet of whoever is #1 on the list of group two.  Do the same for 2-4.

Figure out how your party met-up in Sharn, and accepted a job to go after an ancient goblinod artifact.  Tell me what organizations/groups your party would be most/least likely to work for, and what kind of payment would be acceptable for various types of jobs (loot only, cash settlement, a cut of the profits, for the good of mankind, etc.)

Some ties among the characters in your group would be great.  Some ties between characters of the different groups would be good too.

I hope I don't kill myself running two games!

If we start losing people, I will be sure and merge the two games back together, so that plenty of players are in both games.

Enjoy!


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 13, 2007)

[sblock=airwalkrr]Everything with your character looks good except a couple things.  Is your DC for stomp right?  Shouldn't it be 10+1(power level)-1(chr mod)=10.  The half-giant entry in the SRD says it's based off charisma.  It looks like your equipment is probably off too.  Did you forget to double the base price of the weapons because they are large?  The magic greatsword should be 2400gp and the MW Might Comp Longbow should be 1300gp(assuming the mighty bonus is part of the base price and is included in the doubling).  I am not sure if the doubling includes the MW price or not, which increases each weapon by 300gp.[/sblock]

As far as intertwining backgrounds go:  I could see Abe and Jonathan possibly being together because The Church of the Silver Flame might help to rehabilitate those violent warforged to further their goals.  Ivellious might have been in Stormreach when his companions were murdered.  Jonathan could have met Gully on one of his missions while following leads on the Cult of the Dragon Below.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 14, 2007)

[sblock=EvolutionKB]Yea, I originally was making a maenad psychic warrior or something and changed midway so there are a few errors in there. I'll fix them up.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Mar 14, 2007)

[sblock=necro kinder]I think Willow's hp should be 31: 8 + 5 x 3 + 2 x 4.

Stats are OK.  I don't know Ironwood Body so I'll assume that part is right.[/sblock]

Abe working with Johnathan and the CSF is fine with me.  Abe does not follow any particular religion though; he figures he can take his time to pick one.


----------



## Brother Allard (Mar 14, 2007)

[SBLOCK=pathfinderq1]I only see one issue, and it's a minor one: I think you have one too many bonus languages selected.  Thea began 1st level with an Intelligence of 17, and so only gets three, not four.[/SBLOCK]

Gully could have worked with anyone and/or everyone at some point in the past, and doesn't much care who's paying the bill, provided that he has a reasonable expectation that they a) will actually pay, and b) won't otherwise stab him in the back.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 14, 2007)

Brother Allard said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK=pathfinderq1]I only see one issue, and it's a minor one: I think you have one too many bonus languages selected.  Thea began 1st level with an Intelligence of 17, and so only gets three, not four.[/SBLOCK]
> 
> OOC: Thanks.  I'll fix that shortly- but I'm a bit wrapped up in some unexpected houseguest issues, so my other responses will have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Mar 15, 2007)

[sblock=kinem] Alright, thanks, missed that at the beginning. Abe seems fine, although i cannot  find why you have perform (sing) 1/6. His Cha is +2, how'd you get it so high? I might just be dumb, but it confuses me.[/sblock]

I could see Willow meeting one of the others as they traveled past the Plains, or perhaps one of them helped him out in the City, seeing as he would be lost and confused by the sights and sounds of the city. Especially Faolan, with the respecting nature/elements bit, or Gully and his adventuring in the wild.


----------



## kinem (Mar 15, 2007)

[sblock=necro kinder]The circlet of persuasion gives +3 to all Charisma-based checks.[/sblock]


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Mar 15, 2007)

[sblock=kinem] alright, thanks[/sblock]


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 15, 2007)

[sblock=Blind Azathoth]
I seen nothing wrong with your wujen, and I must say I like how you entwined the nature and arcane magic in your back story.  Very nice[/sblock]

I could see Ivellious being in stormreach, maybe to get some supplies, or to find a job as for what I would work for, I guess it would be anything, aslong as it wasn't evil, and it was paying well.  However it was paying


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 15, 2007)

For those interested in party solidarity, Duneslayer the half-giant is a mercenary, pure and simple. He is seeking no specific agenda in Khorvaire other than fame and fortune. He came to Sharn looking for an adventuring company to join to display his prowess.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 15, 2007)

[SBLOCK= Brother Allard] Everything looks pretty okay to me- I didn't exactly break out a calculator on expenses or anything, but a quick overview seems clear.  I think XP should be 8000 though, not 6000.[/SBLOCK]

As far as party composition goes, Thea is remarkably amenable to pretty much any ideas people want to float- she does not have a focused career plan, or a complicated agenda to pursue.  She has been adventuring on her own for just a little bit, and would probably be more comfortable working with "people she can deal with", rather than a team with people tasked to particular roles.  With little real experience with psionics, she would probably be intrigued by Duneslayer- and quite happy to have him around for the heavy lifting.  As she is primarily a city/civilized character, she would be equally intrigued by Willow and Faolan- both have a significant interest in the natural world, and both seem fairly outside "normal" society.  I would imagine that Thea would do a lot of "face" work when this group hits a new town- but she would be quite impressed by her companions' ability to function in "trackless and empty" natural settings.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Mar 16, 2007)

[sblock=Ivellious]Looks good, other than a few minor things. First, your gear list gives your armor as masterwork leather, but the cost, weight, and armor bonus is for mwk studded leather instead. Your Weapon Focus feat does not list what weapon you have chosen, although it's pretty clear it's the composite bow. And last, assuming you began with a 15 Int and boosted it to 16 with your 4th level +1 to any ability score, then you've got one too many bonus languages.[/sblock]

It seems pretty clear Faolan would have the strongest background connection to Willow, what with Faolan's experiences in the wild and connection to the Greensingers. Perhaps Willow visited the Eldeen Reaches to learn from the druid sects there and met Faolan, and the two opted to travel together--Willow to search out his creator and Faolan to simply enjoy the experience of wandering.

I can't imagine much in the way of previous connections between Faolan and Thea or Duneslayer, but Faolan loves to learn, and after living almost all of his life in small forest communities, he could probably learn a lot from the experiences of a young woman from the city and a half-giant from another continent. I would imagine he'd latch onto these two soon after meeting them, eager to hear stories about places he has never seen and things he has never done.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 16, 2007)

Duneslayer does not know much about Khorvaire nor does he have much of an attachment to it. If he did not meet others in Sharn, he probably met them in a tavern or inn while wandering the countryside looking for a sellsword job. He probably offered physical protection in exchange for a fair share of the spoils of any adventuring proceeds.


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 16, 2007)

Blind Azathoth said:
			
		

> [sblock=Ivellious]Looks good, other than a few minor things. First, your gear list gives your armor as masterwork leather, but the cost, weight, and armor bonus is for mwk studded leather instead. Your Weapon Focus feat does not list what weapon you have chosen, although it's pretty clear it's the composite bow. And last, assuming you began with a 15 Int and boosted it to 16 with your 4th level +1 to any ability score, then you've got one too many bonus languages.[/sblock]





[sblock=Blind Azathoth] Thanks for the catches, though I went dex 15, and rasied it at 4 instead of Int.  Made a 13 to 15 instead lol[/sblock]


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Mar 16, 2007)

[sblock=Ivellious]In that case, then, I think you wound up using 35 points and not 34 for your stats... 6 to Str, 5 to Dex, 5 to Con, 10 to Int, 6 to Wis, and 3 to Cha. Oh, and if you started with a 16 Int, then you should have one more 1st level spell--you begin with 3+Int bonus.

Edit: And I just noticed that you list your attack bonus with Rapid Shot, but you do not possess Rapid Shot.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 17, 2007)

Jonathan would probably ends up in Sharn because the Church of the Silver Flame has this mission for him involving the goblinoid artifact.  Being the loyal church man he is, Jonathan wouldn't hestate to be involved with whoever the church said he'd have to be involved with.  We could meet through recruitment from the Church or (if you don't want to be involved with the church) through investigating for your own personal ends.


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 21, 2007)

Are we playing this or what?


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Mar 21, 2007)

yeah, what he said


----------



## ByteRynn (Mar 22, 2007)

I should have first post up very soon.  Sorry for the delay.


----------



## ByteRynn (Mar 24, 2007)

While I am composing opening posts and figuring out what to do with TWO parties, go ahead and put your final characters here.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3416505#post3416505


----------



## ByteRynn (Mar 26, 2007)

Question for Willow, Duneslayer, Faolan, and Thea: [sblock] if one of you were to be lowered by rope into a well to see what was at the bottom while in the middle of a dungeon, which one would it be?  I suspect Faolan or Thea, as Willow and Duneslayer are likely very heavy, but I am unsure.  Trust me, it's important.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 26, 2007)

ByteRynn said:
			
		

> Question for Willow, Duneslayer, Faolan, and Thea: [sblock] if one of you were to be lowered by rope into a well to see what was at the bottom while in the middle of a dungeon, which one would it be?  I suspect Faolan or Thea, as Willow and Duneslayer are likely very heavy, but I am unsure.  Trust me, it's important.[/sblock]




Thea says:[sblock]She would probably be willing to be the bunny, but might prep with either invisbility(so as not to be seen peeking) or spider climb (who needs a rope?)[/sblock]


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Mar 26, 2007)

I would say Thea, being probably the lightest and as he said, able to cast spells to help herself


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Mar 26, 2007)

[sblock]Yeah, probably Thea. She is likely the lightest of the group, with Faolan in a close second, and she's both less likely to be noticed, thanks to her specialized magic, and more likely to be able to take whatever damage might be dished out down there, since her hit dice are higher than Faolan's. Of course, that doesn't mean Faolan wouldn't try to do the chivalrous thing... or simply volunteer to be lowered because he's curious about what's down below.[/sblock]


----------



## ByteRynn (Apr 2, 2007)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3432544#post3432544

First post is UP!

Sorry for the delays.  They should be much less here on out.


----------



## ByteRynn (Apr 3, 2007)

Also, how many people would be offended if one group ran Red Hand of Doom (heavily modified) and the other ran through Return to Castle Ravenloft (also heavily modified for Eberron.)?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 3, 2007)

I'd have no problem.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 3, 2007)

ByteRynn said:
			
		

> Also, how many people would be offended if one group ran Red Hand of Doom (heavily modified) and the other ran through Return to Castle Ravenloft (also heavily modified for Eberron.)?




In general, I wouldn't have a problem with it- as long as Thea was in the group for Red Hand of Doom.  I don't think a beguiler would be a good fit for Ravenloft (too many dead critters that aren't effected by mental spells).  This is, however, based solely on a very old understanding of Ravenloft (the setting) in general- I'm not familiar with the specific module.


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 3, 2007)

I wouldn't care either way


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 3, 2007)

I'd be cool either way.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Apr 3, 2007)

I would not mind that at all.


----------



## ByteRynn (Apr 3, 2007)

Without giving too much away this prologue should end with the two parties meeting up.

At that point the hooks will be availible to go either place, and if the parties all want to pursue one or the other together, that's fine.  Or if you want to reorganize yourselves into two all-new groups, that would be okay by me as well.  If only one or two of you want to go one place or another, then I can re-open recruitment for you to find allies along the way.

We'll keep it very organic.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 3, 2007)

Sounds good.  I'm leaning towards Ravenloft at this point.


----------



## Brother Allard (Apr 3, 2007)

I'd be happy either way.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 3, 2007)

That sounds fine to me as well


----------



## kinem (Apr 4, 2007)

It's fine with me too.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 13, 2007)

What happened to airwalkrr?


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 15, 2007)

Still around, just hadn't heard an update from the DM in a while. I'm good with whatever. I haven't looked at either adventure extensively, although it seems like my character (duneslayer the half-giant psychic warrior) would be better suited to slaying goblins.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 16, 2007)

Are we still playing?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 19, 2007)

Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> Are we still playing?




Bump

(Still hoping to keep this going...)


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 23, 2007)

Bump


----------

